# D**n Compters!!!!



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

HAL has recently developed fault with it`s LAN socket, such that it takes a lot of wiggling the cable to get a connection to the net, I hoped it was a faulty cable but I`ve changed it for a new one and still have the problem









I`ve had the compter 10 months and this is the second fault, the last was with the power supply, it took Fujitsu 3 weeks to sort out even though they said it would only be a week
















Two faults in 10 months, I am not impressed, especially considering how much the darn machine cost
















Anyway this means from I`ll have to send it back again so apart from when I can get to use the comp at work I`m likely to be spending less time here









Stop cheering at the back there























Until Fujisu takes it away I`m going to carry on using it but I might get cut off while still logged on,so if my name is on for a long time but I`m not responding, you`ll know the reason why.









For today, while I`m still connected, I`m not breathing near the ruddy machine in case I lose it again


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stop cheering at the back there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, I'll try not to









Only kidding Mac...but when you and Roy (USEDMODEL) get into a posting frenzy, there's no room for the rest of us....


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I have a couple of old Amstrads in the loft......if you can collect, you are welcome to one (or two)!!









Despite a poor reputation...never gave any trouble at all (probably cos they didnt do too much)

Roger


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Stop cheering at the back there
> ...


It`s true









This sort of thing never happens when Alex starts posting


















Roger said:


> I have a couple of old Amstrads in the loft......if you can collect, you are welcome to one (or two)!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger thats very generous but I`m going to see if Bill can lend me a computer, he does have at least three including the same type as HAL


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Stop cheering at the back there
> ...


Can have a sensible head on some times .........well occassionally


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I do hope you mget it sorted....

Roger


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> I do hope you mget it sorted....
> 
> Roger
> 
> ...


So do I









OK I know I`m being a real sado but coming on this forum is my main way to relax when I`m not woring


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> OK I know I`m being a real sado but coming on this forum is my main way to relax when I`m not woring


Yes.........but I have to say......that it is my SECOND favourite...


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Roger said:


> > OK I know I`m being a real sado but coming on this forum is my main way to relax when I`m not woring
> 
> 
> Yes.........but I have to say......that it is my SECOND favourite...
> ...


Yes Roger but that is for another thread .........possibly Favourite Pastime.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Yes Roger but that is for another thread .........possibly Favourite Pastime.


I stand corrected!! ..... or would that be for the S & M thread??


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Roger said:


> > Yes Roger but that is for another thread .........possibly Favourite Pastime.
> 
> 
> I stand corrected!! ..... or would that be for the S & M thread??
> ...


Roger


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Best of luck Mac.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Best of luck Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

This might make you feel better









Computer Demolition!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> This might make you feel better
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Thank you, that did
















HAL has been behaving himself for the last couple of days, but will have to go back for repair soon, Bill`s trying to sort out a temporary loaner for me so I don`t suffer too much withdrawl


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It appears it may all be NTL`s fault and not HAL`s after all, maybe I should have checked that out in the first place DOH!!























Apparently I`m not getting enough power for the signal to my `Box`









So I`m still subject to occasional loss of internet connection






























I`ve got to wait until the engineer comes on Tuesday to sort it out


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It appears it may all be NTL`s fault and not HAL`s after all, maybe I should have checked that out in the first place DOH!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least you have a Happy Ending









Once stripped half my computer to find a fault, only to find out, like you, that it was an NTL fault, their server was down. Happy ending on mine but still took me hours, changing settings, checking hardware and all for nowt.
















Frustration or what?


----------

